# Reading club's winter show



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The Reading Pigeon Association's annual winter show in Lancaster, PA will be held January 13/14. We are hoping for a large Rare Breeds Pigeon Club meet with a noon auction on Saturday to benefit the Club.

The show announcement and entry form can be found at:
http://www.readingpigeonassoc.com/ 

please consider entering a few "rares".



Link


----------

